# Was ist das am Bachauslauf?



## Gartenfreund2 (7. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

jedes Jahr habe ich am Bachauslauf, direkt am Bachauslauf (Umkreis von 10cm), diese Tierchen, wo ich nichts mit denen anzufangen weiß.

Die sehen aus wie Turmschnecken mit Tentakeln. 

Kriebelmückenlarven kann ich ausschließen, da diese 1 bis 2 Monate nach diesen Tentakelschneken auftauchen.

Für bessere Fotos ist es dieses Jahr leider zu Spät, da das schon einen Monat her ist und sich nun die Kriebelmückenlarven breit gemacht haben.


----------



## Sternenstaub (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das am Bachauslauf?*

Hallo Gartenfreund,

ich tippe mal auf Griebelmückenlarven

lG Angelika


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das am Bachauslauf?*

Hi Angelika,

leider kenne ich keine Griebelmückenlarve bzw. Griebelmücke und habe es bei Google eingegeben, aber da finde ich überhaupt nichts zu einer Griebelmückenlarve. Bist du sicher das du Griebelmückenlarve und nicht Kriebelmückenlarve meinst?


----------



## Teichlandschaft (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das am Bachauslauf?*

Hallo Gartenfreund2,

das sind Kriebelmücken aber bereits als Puppe. du wirst also bald Vater


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das am Bachauslauf?*

Hab probiert einen der "Vieher" von den Bildern zu isolieren und zu vergrössern und etwas mit den Farben gespielt. Vielleicht sieht man das ja jetzt besser.


@Teichlandschaft
Ich glaube du hast recht und das macht mich sehr stutzig. Wieso übersehe ich scheinbar immer die erste Anfangsphase im Jahr ? Die legen wohl mehrmals im Jahr ihre Larven?
Wie oft ich wohl schon unbekannter Papa geworden bin .



.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das am Bachauslauf?*

Das ist ja ein Foto wie aus dem Lehrbuch für Kriebelmücken. 

Ich denke schon, das die öfter Eier legen. Auf jeden Fall muss Muttimücke erstmal etwas Blut gesaugt haben, damit sie Eier legen könnte (ein Vaterschaftstest könnte unerwartete Ergebnisse liefern ). Wenn du sie los werden willst, einfach abschaben. Die Strömung macht dann den Rest und meine Fische sind ganz verrückt nach den Viechern.


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das am Bachauslauf?*

Bin auch grad wieder dabei eine Kriebelmückenwunde auszukurieren.

Die Bilder sind Klasse

Wenn meine Fische merken, das ich den Überlauf vom ufergraben abstreife, dann wird da auch gern schnabbuliert


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das am Bachauslauf?*

@Teichlandschaft
Vielleicht sollte ich das Bild an ein Lehrbuch schicken und den Vaterschaftstest lasse ich lieber, denn man weiß ja nie was dabei noch so alles raus kommt .


@Zermalmer
Danke für das Lob .
Ich habe schon so einiges über die Stiche der Kriebelmücke gelesen, dass soll ja teilweise etwas schlimm sein. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.



Laut der Quelle von http://www.mugv.brandenburg.de legen Sie die Larven im Frühjahr, aber bei mir habe ich gestern erst die Larven weg gemacht, wobei  keine Puppen zusehen waren. Das ist schon min. das zweite mal das die Vieher in diesem Jahr ihre Larven ablegen.

Naja dann muss ich wohl früher und häufiger Ausschau halten nach den Freunden.


----------

